# Anyone reviewed/ridden 2012 Lib TRS and Banana Magic



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

Very keen to hear how these boards ride in regards to the 2012 models


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

2012 Lib Tech Banana Magic Review

Excuse our format in this review. This was our first collaborative review and we were working out the kinks in style.

We didn't get to try the TRS.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

what other Lib boards did we ride? Just the Skate Banana & the Magic, right?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

david_z said:


> what other Lib boards did we ride? Just the Skate Banana & the Magic, right?


Yea, just those two. I've ridden more last year though.


----------

